# La Crosse BC-700/BC-900/BC-9009 Charger 'Meltdown' Reports



## TakeTheActive (Dec 21, 2009)

*PLEASE *ONLY* REPLY TO THIS THREAD IF
you've personally experienced a La Crosse BC-700/BC-900/BC-9009 Charger 'Meltdown'!*​*Examples:*
*The plastic in the cell bay area has buckled.*
*One of the 7 buttons has dropped.*
*The center of the LCD display has turned black.*
*Other?*
For suggestions, corrections, questions, etc..., please use:
.
*LaCrosse BC-9009 / BC-900 - The Melt-Downs Continue...*
or
*Send me a PM*
.
Thanks!​
If you voted in the POLL, *PLEASE* :bow: also post a reply answering the following questions:*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):*

*2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*

*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*

*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*

*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*

*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*

*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*

*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*

*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*

*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*

*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*​*NOTE #1: *I intentionally *BOLDED* and *COLORED* each question INDIVIDUALLY so that when replying, the CPF member need only:
 CLICK on 'QUOTE'.
Remove the extraneous text, including the beginning and ending QUOTE tags.
Add the appropriate answer on a NEW LINE.
Thanks! ​
*NOTE #2: *The *Version* number of your La Crosse charger is the number that's momentarily displayed on the LCD for cell #4 when you 'Boot' (Power up) your charger. The number on the bottom, we believe (discussed elsewhere on CPF), relates to the case.

AFAIK, the BC-9009 began with v35 firmware.
*__________________________________________________*​
*12/30/09 UPDATE #1: *To the CPF members who complied with my request / instructions in the NOTE above, :twothumbs *Thank You!* 

To those who didn't , PLEASE consider EDITING your ORIGINAL REPLY and adding your *'Meltdown' Details* to this thread. For folks not '_fluent_' in "vBulletin Forum Software Speak", it's as easy as sssh: I've been using Firefox for so long now I HOPE these instructions, or something similar, work in Internet Explorer):
Go to your ORIGINAL REPLY and RIGHT CLICK on 'EDIT'.
OPEN a NEW TAB or WINDOW in your browser (let's call it #1).
Go to *Post #1* in this thread and RIGHT CLICK on 'QUOTE'.
OPEN another NEW TAB or WINDOW in your browser (let's call it #2).
COPY the *13 BOLD Maroon Questions* from #2 into #1.
In #1:
ADD the appropriate answer to each question on a NEW LINE.
DELETE the text from your ORIGINAL REPLY.
CLICK 'Preview Changes' to verify everything looks correct.
If it does, CLICK 'Save Changes' to complete the EDIT.

Even if it's been YEARS since the incident, the DETAILS, to the best of your recollection, are what's going to help identify the problem. :thinking:​*__________________________________________________*​
*12/30/09 UPDATE #2: *In response to a PM'd request from *ShawnLam*, a NEW and *VERY*  '*Safety Conscious*'  CPF member, I added:



ShawnLam said:


> .
> *One of the challenges for me dealing with this problem is that it is mainly a US problem*. La Cross chargers are not easily available in Canada, except previously from US online retailers, which is how I obtained mine.
> 
> I verified with our Provincial regulations branch, the BC Safety Authority, and was told it is not even legal for a BC retailer to sell this battery charger in BC as it does not have a recognized 3rd party safety certification. The CE mark La Cross displays is a self-assessed mark that is not equivalent to UL, CSA, or dozens of others.
> ...


For more *ShawnLam**-specific* *'Meltdown' Details*, please also see: *Search this Thread: | Advanced Search | User Name: ShawnLam* (for the related 'Discussion Thread': *LaCrosse BC-9009 / BC-900 - The Melt-Downs Continue...*).

*NOTE: *At this point in time, I don't know if the above '*Search this Thread*' LINK depends on a COOKIE on my PC, or if the imbedded SEARCHID will eventually '_timeout_', or if it will even work from YOUR PC.  I will test it from another PC on my LAN '_shortly_' (yet another 'Experiment' into how vBulletin works - *"Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained"*  ).


----------



## mitro (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):*

BC-9009 v35

*2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

Purchased 11/3/09

*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*

Amazon.com

*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*

Around 12/12/09

*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*

Couple times a day on avg.

*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*

Duracell Pre-charged 2000mAh (White top rebadged Eneloop)

*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

Approximately 12/1/09

*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*

2 or 3

*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*

4 cells @ 1000mA

*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*

No. Plugged into the wall.

*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*

A pump for a very small fish tank was plugged in the other outlet. Not sure what else is on that circuit.

*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*

Not that I know of, but it may be possible.

*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*

Mine hasn't done a total meltdown (only have a button (#4) that sunk a bit). The PCB looks ok, but it got very hot. Luckily I caught it before it completely fried.


----------



## lolzertank (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):*

BC-9009 v35

*2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

12/09/09

*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*

Amazon

*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*

12/10/09 and 12/11/09

*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*

At the time, continuous

*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*

Rayovac 4.0 AA and the included AA cells

*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

Included cells - self explanatory
Rayovac 4.0 - October?

*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*

Included cells - 0
Rayovac 4.0 - 10

*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*

700mA for included cells
1A for Rayovac 4.0

*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*

No

*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*

Nothing

*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*

No

*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*

2 and 3 buttons dropped​


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Dec 22, 2009)

*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):*
BC-9009 v35
*2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*
11/10/2009
*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*
Amazon.com
*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*
11/18/2009
*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*
24hrs/1 day
*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*
Duracell Whitetops/made in Japan
*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*
10/04/2009
*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*
None
*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*
1000ma
*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*
No
*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*
TV, Garbage disposal
*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*
Do not know
*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*
Cell bay 2 button sunk in, Lcd turned black on right hand side


----------



## ShawnLam (Dec 27, 2009)

*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):*
BC-9009 V35

*2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*
24/10/2009

*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*
Amazon.com

*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*
18/12/2009

*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*
3x per week

*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*
2x Eneloop AA on outside slots.

*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*
01/09/2009

*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*
20

*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*
1,000 mA

*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*
Surge Suppressor

*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*
No

*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*
n/a

*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*
Mode button dropped, charger overheated and started smoking.​


----------



## N162E (Dec 27, 2009)

BC-900 v32 back when they first came out. Purchased from Thomas. I had an IR thermometer close by and measured cell temps over 400 degrees. The buttons all pushed down into the case with slight pressure. LaCrosse did not want to deal with the problem and refused to send me a new charger. They told me what I described could not have happened. I sent them the charger, they sent me a new one. My meltdown happened with the LaCrosse AA cells. I get the feeling LaCrosse is in business to sell products only. They know very little about their products and care even less about service, visit them at the Shot Show and you will agree with me. I own and use 3-BC 900s and 2-BC 700s. In spite of my "LaCrosse Meltdown" and problem with LaCrosse I still think they make the best charger out there.


----------



## n2deep (Dec 27, 2009)

1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):
BC-9009 V 35

2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):
12/10/2009

3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):
Amazon

4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):
12/25/2009

5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):
1x day

6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):
Eneloop 200mah

7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):
12/18/2009

8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):
1
9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):
1000 ma
10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?
no
11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?
nothing else
12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?
no
13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...): 
Mode button dropped and LCD turned black


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 28, 2009)

*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):*
BC-900 v32

*2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*
8-9 years ago

*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*
Thomas or batteryspace I am not sure

*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*
11/24/09

*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*
Daily

*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*
4xEneloop AA

*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*
All within the past 2.5 years

*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*
No way of knowing eactly, At least 10-15 times each

*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*
500ma

*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*
Surge protector

*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*
Fluorescent lighting ~100 watts total

*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*
No, room lights were in the ON position

*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*
Cells became scorching hot, hot enough to melt the plastic shrink wrap and turn it dry and flaky. The cells were scalding hot, too hot to touch. The charger LCD turned black

Thread and pics here.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/250545


----------



## arteitle (Jan 9, 2010)

*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):*

BC-9009 v. 35*
**
2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

Received 01/05/2010

*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*

Amazon.com

*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*

01/05/2010

*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*

First usage (test cycle)

*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*

Four 2600 mAh LaCrosse-supplied AA cells

*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

01/05/2010, included with charger

*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*

One

*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*

1000 mA

*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*

No

*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*

Nothing comes to mind

*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*

No

*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*

Odor of burning plastic, sinking of buttons #2 and #3 caused by softening of plastic supports.


----------



## Diego (Jan 12, 2010)

*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):

*BC-9009 v.35 what I believe to be a manufacturing date 8N9 (same as the one you show in your picture)*
**
2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

12/12/2009

*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*

Amazon.com

*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*

01/12/2010

*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*

5th set of AA batteries... about 3-4 times a week. It's new and I've been testing it out to increase my knowledge and confidence

*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*

Four 2300mAh NiMH Energizer AA cells

*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

12/??/2009

*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*

2

*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*

700 mA

*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*

Yes, APC SmartUPS 1400XL

*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*

Not really, low end server and Cisco networking equipment

*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*

No

*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*

#3 bay button sunk and rattles free, #4 bay button sunk 1/2 way. Batteries still discharging, meltdown happened during discharge 350mA part of Test mode


----------



## Jclem451 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the 9009, ver 32, which doesn't seem to be a choice here, so I picked the only model that has a ver 2 as a choice. I got it from Amazon Dec,2009. It came with 4 AA, and 4 AAA batteries. I put the 2600 mAh AA batteries in, plugged it into an empty outlet and left the house for a couple hours. When I returned, the charger was smoking hot,as were the 2 center batteries, the display above the batteries was black, and the 2 middle buttons in the row of 4, were melted and had dropped down. I let it cool, and tried it again, and it still seems to work, but it is going back to Amazon pronto. I am lucky to still have a house.


----------



## Diego (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, this is the replacement for the last one that melted. I'm 0 for 2.

*1.) Charger Model and Version # (i.e. BC-9009 v35):

*BC-9009 v.35 what I believe to be a manufacturing date 9N9
*
2.) Date Charger purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

1/7/2010

*3.) Vendor from whom Charger was purchased (i.e. Amazon.Com, Thomas Distributing, etc...):*

Amazon.com

*4.) Date of Charger 'Meltdown' (mm/dd/yyyy):*

01/12/2010

*5.) Frequency of use of Charger (i.e. Continuous, ~X times per day/week/month, etc...):*

1st battery

*6.) Cell(s) being charged when 'Meltdown' occurred (i.e. Eneloop 2000mAh AA, RadioShack 750mAh AAA, etc...):*

One 2300mAh NiMH Energizer AA cells

*7.) Date Cell(s) purchased (mm/dd/yyyy):*

12/??/2009

*8.) Approximate number of CYCLES on Cell(s):*

2

*9.) Selected Charge Rate(s) in (mA):*

700 mA

*10.) Is your Charger plugged into either a Surge Suppressor or UPS?*

No

*11.) What, if any, high current and/or 'noisy' devices are plugged into outlets on the same circuit breaker/fuse?*

No

*12.) Where any of those devices CYCLED (i.e. turned ON from OFF, or OFF from ON) while the Charger was in operation?*

No

*13.) Enter a brief description of the Charger 'Meltdown' damage (i.e. Cell Bay buckled, MODE Button dropped, Center of LCD Display turned black, etc...):*

#13 bay button sunk 1/2 way. Battery still charged, meltdown happened during discharge 350mA part of Test mode


----------



## TakeTheActive (Feb 11, 2010)

*La Crosse BC-700/BC-900/BC-9009 Charger 'Meltdown' - La Crosse Responded*

*La Crosse Responded - 02/11/2010*​


mikeinrancho said:


> Just received this from Amazon:
> 
> 
> Amazon.Com said:
> ...


*__________________________________________________*​


La Crosse Support said:


> *AC Adapter Replacement for the BC-9009 AlphaPower Battery Charger*
> 
> La Crosse Technology recently switched to a new AC adapter that meets California Energy Commission (CEC) requirements.
> 
> ...


*__________________________________________________*​
Now that we know WHAT component La Crosse changed...



jtr1962 said:


> I was recently refreshing some solar garden light cells with my pair of BC-900s when a turn of events led to an interesting discovery. I was running one charger on the stock power supply and the other on this supply. I had already done all of the mods described in this thread, as well as the temperature sensor mode described in this thread (see posts 38, 40, and 41). Anyway, *when charging some cells at 1000 mA (with a fan blowing on them, of course), the current on one of the charging stations dropped very low, and the bottom of the charger right under it was extremely hot. I removed the cell right away. Apparently the MOSFET had gone into thermal runaway to the point that with its increased internal resistance it just couldn't deliver the set current.* Surprisingly, the charger worked fine upon cooling so the damage wasn't permanent but some have had their chargers go into complete meltdown. I did have to fix a melted button shaft however.
> 
> *Anyway, the problem occurred on the charger with the alternate supply.* As mentioned, the circuit board does get notably hotter when using this supply as opposed to the stock supply. However, the charger gets too hot on 1000 mA even with the stock supply. This got me thinking that maybe the BC-900 can happily operate at less than the 3 volts of the stock power supply so I started experimenting. To make a long story short the BC-900 will happily operate at 2.5 or so volts while still being capable of delivering 1000 mA. Any less than that and it works, but can't provide 1000 mA to the cells (although lower current settings work fine)...





jtr1962 said:


> willchueh said:
> 
> 
> > ...In the BC-900 design, it uses a very small package MOSFET (SOT23) as a linear step-down regulator which has to disspate power due to the difference in voltage between the power supply (4V) and the battery (1.5V). The power disspated by the MOSFET is the current times the voltage difference. At peak charging current, the wattage disspated is considerable...
> ...





jtr1962 said:


> Apollo Cree said:
> 
> 
> > ...It's possible that the relevant regulation circuitry inside the charger is a switching circuit instead of linear, which could be less sensitive to a slightly higher input voltage.
> ...



*ON Semiconductor: NTGS3443T1 MOSFET Specifications* - PDF Format - *Thanks **Russel**!*

*La Crosse BC-700 & BC-900 Photos (P/S & PCB)* - *Russel*​


----------



## blueseer (Jun 15, 2010)

I bought my La Crosse BC 900 (no version was printed) at around 2002 from Thomas Distributing (I'm also in Canada). It had been working perfectly fine from the last 8 years. Last year, when I was traveling in Brazil, it melted down. The battery was 2 Engerizer 2300mah (the battery had been charged many times). I didn't recall too many connections on the wall socket. The two batteries was overheated. The second button sink a tiny bit. It wasn't too bad. The charger is still working and I'm still using it today....

Despite of this, I still think this is one of the best gadget I have bought. I am hoping to buy another Lacrosse (even though the current one is still working, but the melt down is a bit worrying). 

None of my gadgets I bought in 2002 survived until today (and I bought lots of gadgets). The meltdown seems very strange, it all happened in the same year (2009)... It was heavily used in the last 8 years and never gave any problem. I almost suspected there was a timer in there that cause the melt down the same year.

Anyway, please let me know if the meltdown is still happening, I am hoping to buy a replacement soon.


----------

